# AW T-Jet Release 13



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

We are finally getting some new T-Jets.
Nothing new in bodies, but some nice new colors.
http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/220.htm


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

digging the new colors...wow


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The Fairlanes are really cool and the Brown Charger is excellent! 
OB


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ditto on the Fairlanes!! I wish they'd do another release of the Torino though! I like the blue on the 64 GTO, but don't understand why they did the other one in black, since they already did one release that color. The Firebirds look decent too! Too bad Tom Lowe is putting all his tooling $$$ in die cast now. Some new bodies to go with Dash's chassis would be nice!


----------



## 66Galaxie500 (Jun 18, 2004)

*The gold Charger looks good, but . . .*

I'm still waiting for a plain black Charger. No stripes, please. Oh, and when are they going to change the tail lights from 6 lights to the accurate 4 lights for the 1968 model year?


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, If we can`t get new bodies, at least they`re doing some different paint jobs that look pretty good! Then as a bonus there are no cartoon characters on them!


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The charger would look great if it wasn't for the half stripes on the hood , really aw do any of I your designers even look at car magazines ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the vintage decals on the Black '41 Willys...








I just wish they didn't put them on a Flat Black painted body.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- too bad they musta never got the rights to do the Stone, Woods & Cook> Willys in Light Blue, as that would be a MUST HAVE for most Nostalgia Drag collectors.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Piz said:


> The charger would look great if it wasn't for the half stripes on the hood , really aw do any of I your designers even look at car magazines ?


since Dan's new chassis & bodies are coming out...
my best guess , AW is trying 2 liquidate their chassis supply...
asap & as profitable as possible with least investment...
my 2cents..
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

"since Dan's new chassis & bodies are coming out...
my best guess , AW is trying 2 liquidate their chassis supply...
asap & as profitable as possible with least investment...
my 2cents.."

Ya, right... LOL! Dash already drove the LifeLike brand out of the market!!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Too bad Tom Lowe is putting all his tooling $$$ in die cast now. Some new bodies to go with Dash's chassis would be nice!


As discussed in many threads, AW bodies don't always fit on Aurora chassis due to both wheel well position and underbody clearance. Therefore they would be a misfit on Dash as well without some modification.

Joe


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking release. I like the paint schemes on the Chargers. And the black Willy's.

Randy.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Like them all. Love the Firebirds and Fairlanes.

--rick


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Some pretty good lookers here. Thank goodness...no blowers or flames. The Firebirds have a nice look to them.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> "since Dan's new chassis & bodies are coming out...
> my best guess , AW is trying 2 liquidate their chassis supply...
> asap & as profitable as possible with least investment...
> my 2cents.."
> ...


I could be wrong, but I think LL crashed B4 Dan's chassis ever came out....
besides, LL & T-jet aren't interchangeable (??) :drunk::freak:
maybe this just flew over my head....happened B4 :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Bubba, a stock AW chassis will SMOKE a stock Dash chassis, so comparing them is silly -- but it happens EVERY time a new thread about AW products is posted. In your case, you suggested that AW was going to get out of the business because of Dash. My reply to you was dripping with sarcasm because your "best guess" was absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

We need an emoticon for sarcasm


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The question should be, When do they REALLY come out and who's going to sell me a case of them? Solid set of cars even though the bodies are not new!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rodstrguy said:


> The question should be, When do they REALLY come out and who's going to sell me a case of them? Solid set of cars even though the bodies are not new!


get with an AW distributer. they will gladly sell u a case...
Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TK Solver said:


> Bubba, a stock AW chassis will SMOKE a stock Dash chassis, so comparing them is silly -- but it happens EVERY time a new thread about AW products is posted. In your case, you suggested that AW was going to get out of the business because of Dash. My reply to you was dripping with sarcasm because your "best guess" was absolutely ridiculous.


agreed, mine was sarcasm as well :thumbsup:
but have 2 have a conspiracy-theory, 2 make it sound good....
there are uses 4 AW & Dash chassis, both have + & - on 1 another :thumbsup
Bubba 123 :wave::


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> agreed, mine was sarcasm as well :thumbsup:
> but have 2 have a conspiracy-theory, 2 make it sound good....
> there are uses 4 AW & Dash chassis, both have + & - on 1 another :thumbsup
> Bubba 123 :wave::


hey TK,
we're "cool" right???
ment NO disrespect 2 U or u'r opinion's .. I use the G-AW t-jets 4 ALOT of my cars/customs.... :thumbsup:

Pete :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

It is good to see AW revive some bodies that haven't been out for a while. According to my records, the Charger, Fairlane, and Firebird were last released in the Johnny Lightning days. That was 10 years ago. Time flies.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

The Fairlane was even out only as police car and never in civilian guise. Stock ones came out only as pull backs. I never understood why didn't released it. At last they saw the light.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know why they never released a fire chief fairlane...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

bout time they popped the Fairlane again, I think its one of their best bodies, great for those old nascars. I also like the chevy suburbans. overall this is a nice release.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

is Hobby Lobby gonna carry them?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

purple66bu said:


> is Hobby Lobby gonna carry them?


hobby lobby seems 2B liquidating all slots, w/ AW's being last mfg so far..
all I know is w/ I've seen @ my H/L 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Hobby Lobbys near me have relegated the slots to an end cap... Summer is here other things need space. Was told by manager they will be moved and refilled with the fall weather.

Just my South East Wisconsin experience...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Ours has no slot stuff at all. 

Charlie


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I don't even have a Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> I don't even have a Hobby Lobby.


looking 4 anything??? PM me & I'll see w? I can do 4 U :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Another plus to this release is NO CHROME cars.

Randy.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bubba, Thanks for offer, PM sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Bubba, Thanks for offer, PM sent. :thumbsup:


PM'm U'r PM Dom. ;-)
Pete :wave:


----------

